# Does anyone LOVE their job ?



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone actually like their job not because it pays the bills, but because you feel yourself needed or doing what you always wanted to do ?

If you like your job, then what for ?

In my experience I only had one work where I really felt myself at home. There was no line between working hours and free time - I went to work being happy and went back home with the same feeling. It was like home, small to medium company, a lot of work to do, a lot of things to develop and there you could feel yourself responsible and valuable, not just a small screw, tiny part of a machine.

I miss that time, a lot.


----------



## buutenks (Mar 15, 2012)

fobia said:


> Does anyone actually like their job not because it pays the bills, but because you feel yourself needed or doing what you always wanted to do ?
> 
> If you like your job, then what for ?
> 
> ...


I NEVER met anyone who enjoyed their job.Even managers,my bosses hated it but they sticked to it cos they payed well and could slack.But every one of them was eagerly awaiting for the day to end.

But there exist people who enjoy their jobs,ive seen them on tv(unless they r faking it really bad ^^).But irl nah,


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

> ive seen them on tv


)))))
Had the same thought lately - so called dream job exists only in movies or books. In real life a lot of talking about challenges and personal development policy in big companies, which just makes seem that everyone is happy by their jobs.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

The only people I know who genuinely love their jobs are company owners themselves – which of course is their main interests in life. As for employees, I've known a couple of people to enjoy/like their work, but I don't think I've ever met anyone who’s actually loved them. 

I've been at the 'daily grind' for 14 years this coming July. I can truthfully say that I've only really felt comfortable or semi-content for around three of them. The rest of them vary between feeling depressed and worried about it. Some have been utter hell. My job simply pays bills and allows my existence to continue. I have to save for months (and sometimes years) on end to get some sort of pleasure back from it.

Roll on retirement, I say. As I've said before, a lot of people see retirement as a horrible thing. I see it as a goal in my life where after that, I may actually start to get some enjoyment and pleasure.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

No way i hate it and it a low pay but it as good as it gets for me washing dishes on the weekend and pulling weeds during the week at a nursing home


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I loved my first job and the pay was decent for a 18/19 year old at the time


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I sort of enjoy my job some days, I could never say I love my job, I actually have thought about quitting it a few times because of how it's made me feel at times.


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah my friends seem to enjoy their jobs a lot. But their jobs seem like nightmares come true for me. One of my friends is a sales manager at macy's who has to deal with alot of customers and employees under them and deal with complaints and problems. Omg. I think I would have a nervous breakdown but she loves her job. My other friend is a risk manager at Samsung and she does auditing as well. Sounds terrible to me but again, she finds the work demanding but fun. To each their own I guess. 

My dream job would be one where I can just sit in a room and do my work and deal with as little people as possible.


----------



## Fold Space (Feb 2, 2015)

I love being unemployed. Love my wife's job.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

well, working in hospitals? no. There's not one person from Physician to janitor that I can say loves their job. 

Hospitals tend to work their employees (including physicians) until they drop.

But I can definitely say the CEO, and the higher ups LOVE their job (they don't have to do the slave work). That bonus check, keeps them fat and happy every year.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

No it sucks total monkey dick


----------



## comfy (Apr 27, 2013)

No, but after looking for a job 6 months after college graduation my $10 an hour job is all i have.I also have to pay for my 22k school loan debt so I dont have much choice. ...................I should have never went to college lol, i fell for the scam.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't mind it, I just hate dealing with some people and having to talk on the phone. Also I might get stuck with **** hours from time to time, but overall I don't hate what I do in the job.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I LOVE the people I wprk with, I LOVE that its in walking distance..

but I hate that Im a noob at it x S 

my cousin is already doing better than me @ day 2..and ive been there 2 months lololol

i feel so lucky I have hella awesome coworkers that cover my *** XD


----------



## 4EverLostGirl (Feb 2, 2015)

I had a job I was comfortable in. Nice desk job as a graphic designer. Finally I got to do what I at least liked doing and the fruit of my efforts made some impact on the community. It was a very small company that had a sign for hire and I jumped at the chance. I kind of regret it now. There were some tell-tale signs that this wasn't going to be permanent. Because I was still new, they only saw me as expendable. I might have felt like a kid in a candy factory enjoying even the hardest and most menial of the work, but in reality I was just a temp who had no idea. It was great. The hours weren't based on a punch clock and had a good bit of freedom. I could be creative and people actually liked my work. I still felt useless since I didn't know the equipment or their customer base very well and even made a few mistakes that I cannot let go of. When I was hired, They said didn't they know if it would be temp or not. That should've been my cue to run. 5 months in, after I got used to it, is when winter hit and they laid me off for good. It's been two months now and I feel like less of a person for having lost something so good. I have a fear of getting a good job now, thanks a lot.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I think people who love their jobs are really in a small minority, i'm not just basing that on opinion, they've done studies that prove most people don't like their job. I personally think the only jobs that are lovable are creative jobs like working in the movie or gaming industry or being a musician or artist, the ones who can do that are the really lucky ones.


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

> The only people I know who genuinely love their jobs are company owners themselves - which of course is their main interests in life.


True. That idea crossed my mind as well, especially lately by working for a few years in big corporations.

I see a lot of money being spent to raise the joy and interest in people towards their jobs, which means that this interest does not come naturally for workers other then company owners or board members. A lot of talking about efficiency, achievements, self-management and all that boring stuff.



> My job simply pays bills and allows my existence to continue. I have to save for months (and sometimes years) on end to get some sort of pleasure back from it.
> 
> Roll on retirement, I say. As I've said before, a lot of people see retirement as a horrible thing. I see it as a goal in my life where after that, I may actually start to get some enjoyment and pleasure.


It stresses me out, angers me, just that one person should work 11!!! months to allow 1 month of a vacation. That is not fair. And besides to allow yourself to go on a trip you should save money for 11 months of your life, which is not very pleasant time as well.


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

> Yeah my friends seem to enjoy their jobs a lot


I truly envy them


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I love what I do, Mondays are actually fun for me and I'm currently waiting at the airport to fly to Malaysia to work on racing cars for a week. Feel pretty lucky to do what I do.

I think if it's your passion you're more likely to enjoy it. If it isn't a passion then it's going to be more challenging in that regard.


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

> but I hate that Im a noob at it x S


Every work takes time to feel yourself comfortable and competent



> I LOVE the people I wprk with, I LOVE that its in walking distance..


This is already something positive


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

> The hours weren't based on a punch clock


Great. I hate that from 8 to 5 "sitting on the *** " time.



> It's been two months now and I feel like less of a person for having lost something so good. I have a fear of getting a good job now, thanks a lot.


At least they let you know beforehand that it maybe a temporary job.

Maybe it can be interpreted as a sign for you *that it is possible* to find a good interesting job where you can feel yourself comfortable. I lost that hope lately...


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

> I personally think the only jobs that are lovable are creative jobs like working in the movie or gaming industry or being a musician or artist, the ones who can do that are the really lucky ones.


I think I agree with you here. Thought about it lately very much. Why some people are so passionate about what they do, so confident in what they do? And mostly I see such people in music, cinema or other areas, somehow related to culture or art. It seems to me that talented people, the one that have been given any talent as a gift from nature - are happy with their work. They just follow the talent and enjoy it. Other people should struggle to find what they like to do.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

fobia said:


> I think I agree with you here. Thought about it lately very much. Why some people are so passionate about what they do, so confident in what they do? And mostly I see such people in music, cinema or other areas, somehow related to culture or art. It seems to me that talented people, the one that have been given any talent as a gift from nature - are happy with their work. They just follow the talent and enjoy it. Other people should struggle to find what they like to do.


I don't believe they have to be naturally talented, more that due to it being a passion they're more likely to work very hard to get better because they enjoy the rewards.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I sometimes feel this way. That doesn't happen often.


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

Well, there is a lot of people who seem comfortable with their jobs, and to me, that should be enough. Finding someone that truly loves his job...its another dimension.

I will be OK if I could find a job that I could be comfortable with. Right now I'm stuck with people I don't give a **** about and annoying as ****


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> I love what I do, Mondays are actually fun for me and *I'm currently waiting at the airport to fly to Malaysia to work on racing cars for a week. Feel pretty lucky to do what I do.*
> 
> I think if it's your passion you're more likely to enjoy it. If it isn't a passion then it's going to be more challenging in that regard.


LOL, What do you do?

I'm stating to think about a career change, because engineering is simply not working for me.

I'm kinda feeling attracted to being a pilot, that seems fun, and it is just you and another person in a cabin xD


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Kind of. I get to work from home and I don't have to talk to anyone ever. It's boring, but since I have SA and all, I gotta be thankful.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

@fobia, I don't.

When I was 24 and a then-recent college dropout, I was fortunate to be made aware of and enroll in a word processing/secretarial training course. It was five months, and after the course was finished, the job placement department showed my resume to a nonprofit agency, where I got hired in as an administrative assistant. I would work at this agency for 12 years. I was never promoted, and my raises were trickles. Then I was laid off. In the meanwhile, it had gradually occurred to me that I was never going to advance without finishing school. I had already had some abortive stints in going back, leading up to the layoff, but I always ran into some money problem or focus/depression issue.

In 2010, I began what would end up being a dual enrollment in a media technical/trade training program combined with an accelerated college curriculum. I finished in two years, in 2012.

Six months after my layoff, I found employment doing similar work for another agency. I've been doing that ever since- making basically the same relative amount of money, only I've been working only part-time for 3 out of the past 5 years.

I've been feverishly applying for various new and better jobs for the past couple of years since finishing school, but it's a mess. I constantly get rejected, sometimes in less than 48 hours and sometimes months later. I'm at my wits end, I'm very depressed.

I don't want to be a secretary for the rest of my life and I want a career that I actually emotionally relate to, and has room for advancement, and pays a *middle-class salary*, get my own apartment, get a newer car (even if used), and get some health issues in order, and finally get a girlfriend.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

I loved my last job because the people I worked with were just awesome. It felt just like a family.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

**** no, the idea of working is repulsive to me. I only do it because I need and want the money and it's what society expects of me.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*everything I ever did, deeply*

I felt like royal, everywhere I went.

no conception of hating any job

Every time I got fired, I was in tears.

If that ever happens again, I would not let go. I would negotiate on any level, but it would be very fulfilling and easy to attack the employer, not stopping until they had no pulse.

Amazed and proud to have never been aggressive or violent. I wish I knew the real feelings I have now, to react to the first time those dismissals ever happened.

There is no way back. Never accepted. If there was any way to get into any employment, I'd focus on and know when another case came up. I saw it coming, repeatedly. One Monday morning, I could sense the bad things happening from the last Friday. Sometimes it would happen on Friday, giving the boss an easier weekend.

I'd be so happy to spend life in jail, by killing the employer if they did that again. Not at all, as long as they let me keep going.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

At the moment no, but just over a year ago I'd say it was a pleasure to go to work most days. I got on great with my manager, everyone was happy, I had some good friends and I would socialise with some of them fairly regularly. Problem is it's the kind of job that isn't a long term thing for most people, so the good people leave, and the good managers get poached for somewhere else. I get left behind with the people who I don't really like much, and the manager is out of his depth, so a lot of the time work feels a bit like you're trying to walk through the swimming pool, it's unnecessarily harder than it should be.


----------



## Miraclery627 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm a real estate agent and I hate talking to people on the phone. Everyday I wake up, I can't wait til it's over. The only time I can relax is when I have nothing on my schedule but then I don't make any money. When I say "on my schedule" I mean weeks in advance. I can't enjoy a vacation if I have an appointment when I get back. I hate my job.


----------



## VinceZoso93 (Feb 10, 2015)

I truly love my job! im a cook at a restaurant and its the only place where i feel confident in what i do, and the only place where i can talk to people normally also. when i work on line i forget about all the negative things and just get immersed in the moment. and honestly my job is the only thing keeping me happy and my parents get mad at me for stupid reasons sometimes. like i like to have a smoke im 21 and i never smoke in front of them but my dad always threatens to kick me out and i dont want to leave cause that would just hurt my mom more then anything. he even made me quit my job once, but i told him no place wanted to hire me and i had to pay for my school. but the only thing true was i had to pay for school i just wanted my old job back lol


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)

Not me. Not in the slightest. It drains the life out of me, leaving me only enough time for the daily household chores, fitness and sleep to be healthy for the next workday. I really live only for the weekends.

I can't find myself to be comfortable in any 9-5 job. But then, a part-time job is not only unusual in my field of work, but would also pay so bad, i wouldn't able to sustain my life standard. Vicious cycle, but then, one that is as old as humanity.


----------

